# Sam Vincent Comments on Gerald Wallace & Bobcats



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *MM: With all the injuries you went through in Charlotte, and as competitive as the team was, I just wanted to get your thoughts on what happened with the Bobcats. *
> 
> *SV:* My overall thoughts are that I'm still thankful to Michael and Mr. Johnson to have that opportunity to come in and coach for a year. The experience is something that you can only get having done the job. I will always be in debt to those guys for that opportunity. The way this season ended, I personally feel, and several other people I communicate with agree, that we had a good season to get to 32 wins with the injuries that we suffered. With Adam Morrison and Sean May being out, but also, Gerald Wallace, our second leading scorer was out 20 games as well. We went through a ton of injuries. We had guys that worked hard the whole way. And no one talks about how many games we lost in overtime or by 4 points or less. The guys came out and played hard every single night. We came out a lot of nights very short handed. I was happy with the way the guys performed. I was happy with the season, I was happy with the effort. I was disappointed we didn't make the playoffs, but I felt overall it was a solid year.
> 
> ...


http://www.ridiculousupside.com/2008/8/29/603522/back-on-the-floor-an-inter

There's more in the link about what he's doing now with the Anaheim Arsenal, but I figured this is the part Bobcats fans would care about.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Figured it was going to be him trashing us or something like that. He just wasn't a very good coach seems like a likeable guy he just got thrown into coaching too early because Johnson didn't want to dish out the money to get a good coach. Good luck to him though

I don't know how he can say there wasn't a strained relationship with the players though. He randomly stopped playing Emeka starters minutes and I can't see it being because he was worse then Nazr, had to be something more to it then that


----------

